# Melo is a top tier player



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not a melo lover and I live no where near denver....actually chicago. But I'm quite impressed with Melo's play. I saw him live in Denver against Dallas and have watched both games against LA. He is really impressing me with his play. I always considered him a second tier player, but he has changed my mind and sure a few others.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

He certainly is playing like it right now. If he keeps this up past the playoffs, I don't see how anyone can disagree really.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i am very impressed, if he had the athleticism of Lebron he would probably be the best player in the league right now

but saying that means that would be a hybrid of Lebron and Kobe


----------

